# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  تقنية P.c.r.

## أميرة قوس النصر

تقنية P.c.r.

تفاعل البوليمراز السلسليPolymerase Chain Reaction (PCR) 
تهدف تقنية PCR إلى تضخيم جزيئات قليلة من الحمض النووي DNA، بعد استخلاصه من خلايا أو سوائل الجسم وبالتالي الحصول على كميات كبيرة منه يمكن إجراء التحليل عليه. يمكن اعتبار تقنية PCR ترجمة مبسطة لعملية انتساخ الحمض النووي DNA أثناء الانقسام الخلوي.ولكي يتم هذا الانتساخ، لا بد من توفر مواد معينة تساعد على ذلك:
.1 البادئات Primers وهي عبارة عن نيوكلوتيدات قليلة Oligonucleotides (18 – 20 أساس آزوتي) قادرة على الارتباط مع الأسس الآزوتية للحمض النووي المراد تضخيمه، وذلك في منطقة ذات ترتيب مميز ونوعي غير متبدل للأسس الازوتية في الحمض النووي أو ما يعرف بمنطقة عالية الحفظ Highly Conserved Region .
.2 كميات وافرة من النيوكليوزيدات ثلاثية الفوسفات منقوصة الأوكسجين
(dATP,dCTP,dGTP,dTTP)Deoxynuleoside triphosphates(dNTPs)
.3 أنظيم البوليميراز Polymerase مقاوم للحرارة المرتفعة، وأهمها Taq Polymerase المستخلص من بكتيريا تعيش في الينابيع الحارةThermus aquaticus.
.4 محاليل واقيه Buffers
.5 شوا رد مناسبة، أهمها شاردة المغنيزيوم Mg+2 التي تعتبر عامل متمم Cofactor لأنظيم البوليمراز.
تتألف تقنية PCR من ثلاث مراحل في دورة واحدة:
· مرحلة التمسخ الحراري Thermal denaturation لجزيءDNA الهدف، أي فصل الطاق المزدوج ds-DNA إلى طاقين منفصلين ss-DNA. وتتم هذه المرحلة عند درجة حرارة 94 م .
· مرحلة تشفع البادئات Primers annealing، أي ارتباط كلا البادئتين مع الطاقين المنفصلين عند درجة حرارة 55م
· تطاول البادئات المتشفعة Annealed primers extension بمساعدة أنظم البوليمراز وذلك بإضافة dNTPs ابتداء من البادئة وفي الاتجاه 3← 5، وتتم هذه المرحلة عند درجة حرارة 72 م.
تعاد هذه الدورة ذات الخطوات الثلاثة عدداً من المرات، مما يؤدي إلى زيادة جزيئات DNA بشكل أسي.
ويعطى عامل التضخيم بالمعادلة التالية = n ( 1+E )x ، حيثn = الكمية البدئية للحمض النووي الهدف
E = فعالية التضخيم ( (Efficiency
X = عدد دورات PCR 
يمكن تطبيق تقنية PCR على الحمض النوويRNA بإجراء خطوه أولية وهي تكوين نسخة متممة من
ComplementaryDNA(cDNA)DNA
بواسطه انظيم الترنسكريتباز العكوسreverse tran******ase، ليخضعcDNA بعدها لمراحل التتضخيم السابقة. 
وتعرف هذه التقنيةRT-PCR
يمكن الكشف عن منتجات التضخيم Amplicons بعدة طرق أهمها:
.1 الرحلان الكهربائي على هلامة الآغاروز Agarose Gel Electrophorsis .
.2 التهجين Hybridizationباستعمال مسابر موسومة بأنظيم Enzyme Labeled Probes
.3 استخدام بادئات موسومة بأنظيم أو مادة تألقية Enzyme Fluoresent Labeled Primers
.4 تقنية تعدد اشكال اطوال الشدف الحصريه 
(RFLP) Restriction Fragment Length Polymorphism 
.5 التنسيل Cloning
إن الحساسية العالية التي تبديها تقنية PCR، تجعلها عرضة لإعطاء نتائج إيجابية كاذبة بسبب تلوث خارجي المنشأ Contamination Exogenous. أهم مصادر هذا التلوث :
.1 التلوث بمنتجات تضخيم سابقة Carryover contamination
.2 التلوث من عينة أخرى Sample to sample contamination 
لذا يعتبر التلوث العقبة الوحيدة المهمة التي تواجه استخدام تقنية PCR لغايات تشخيصية. يمكن تجنب التلوث بالانتباه لتفاصيل العمل المخبري بتقنيةPCR .لذلك تم الاعتماد على تقسيم مكان العمل إلى ثلاثة أقسام منفصلة عن بعضها بشكل تام: 
.1 قسم الاستنهاض Extraction sector 
.2 قسم تحضير الكواشفReagent preparation sector
) وهذان القسمان يعرفان بــــPre – PCR sector)
.3 قسم التضخيم والمعايرة Amplification + Detection sector
(ويعرف هذا القسم بــــ Post- PCR Sector )
هناك عدة تطبيقات لتقنية PCR : تداخلي Nested
لا تماثلي Asymmetric 
تمايزي Differential
لكن أهمها تطبيقان:
.1 PCR التنافسي (Competitive PCR)، ويشكل المبدأ الرئيسي للمقايسة الكمية باستخدام مرصاف خارجي المنشأ Exogenous template كعياري داخلي. حيث يتنافس هذا العياري الداخلي Internal Standard و الحمض النووي الهدف على البادئات ذاتها اثناء عملية التضخيم، ثم تجرى المقايسة الكمية للناتجين باستخدام طرق مختلفة.
.2 PCR سريع الدورة ذي الوقت الواقعي Rapid Cycle Real- Time PCR، حيث امكن اجراء عملية التضخيم بدورة حرارية مدتها 20 – 60 ثانية، كماامكن تحليل منتجات عملية التضخيم أثناء عملية التضخيم باستخدام صبغات تألقية.
التطبيقات السريرية لتقنية PCR :
.1 الكشف المباشر للعامل الخمجي الممرض (جرثومي – فيروسي – طفيلي... ) قبل ارتكاس الجهاز المناعي لهذا العامل (إنتاج الأضداد). في الماضي، يتم الكشف عن العامل الممرض بشكل غير مباشر عن طريق كشف/ معايرة الأضداد:
- إيجابية كاذبة ← أضداد غير نوعية
- سلبية كاذبة ← تأخر ظهور / إنتاج الأضداد لأسباب مناعية.
وبشكل مباشر عن طريق الزرع ← صعوبة زرع الفيروسات
طول فترة الزرع كمال هي الحال في عصيات السل
.2 تحديد الحمل الفيروسي Viral Load وتحديد إمكانية المعالجة أم لا 
.3 مراقبة وتقييم المعالجة :
PCR y ← استجابة
PCR &Aring; ← عدم استجابة ← خطة علاجية جديدة
PCR y ثم &Aring; في فترة المعالجة ← Break Through ← خطة علاجية جديدة
PCR y ثم &Aring; بعد انتهاء المعالجة ← نكس
.4 تحديد الأنماط الجينية Genotyping للفيروس الكبدي C 
.5 الأمراض الوراثية : أ – كشف الأساس الجيني للمرض الوراثي عند الكاهل، ومعرفة الحاملين والمصابين ومن ثم المشورة الوراثية الصحيحة
ب – الكشف عنها قبل ظهور الأعراض والعلامات
ج – الكشف عنها عند الجنين أثناء الحمل، أو في حديثي الولادة
.6 تشخيص الأمراض السرطانية بالكشف الجيني للتوضع الغير طبيعي للأسس الآزوتية للجينات الورميه Oncogenes 
.7 تعيين الأنماط النسيجية HLA- tissuc typing في مجال زراعة الأعضاء
.8 تلعب تقنية PCR دوراً هاماً في الطب الجنائي والشرعي.
أخيراً وليس أخرا، كانت تقنية PCR تستخدم في تسعينيات القرن الماضي كاختبارات استقصائية متممة، ولكن في نهاية القرن العشرين بدأت هذه التقنية تحل محل تقنيات كثيرة أخرى لأنها أثبتت فعالية كبيرة ودقة ممتازة. 
وفي مطلع القرن الواحد والعشرين وبعد إتمام سلسلة الجينوم البشري، أصبح ينظر إلى كامل هذا القرن بأنه قرن الجينوميات Genomics وسيكون لتقنيةPCR دوراً أساسياً في هذه الثورة العلمية الكبرى.

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا مها

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكوره

----------


## غسان

_مشكوره_

----------


## noh

مممم
اول شي انا اخت مش اخ 
و noh اختصار مش اسم 
تاني شي 
مشكورة كتير مها يعطيكي العافية 
بس فيه مصطلحات ما بتترجم وانتي ترجمتيها ,,, لو بتخليها بالانجليزي افضل 
بشكرك مرة تانية 
ودمتي بخير عزيزتي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):

----------

